# Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum so I'll start by briefly introducing myself: my name's Bruno and I'm located in Belgium (that's a VERY small country in Europe)'. I've purchased a 2004 T-reg V10 TDI in October last year and have been a great T-reg fan since!
After I got it I immediately replaced the original rims/tyres with a set of 4 BBS RX2 21"/10,5" rims + Michelin Diamaris 285/35 rubbers. They look great under the T-reg (please correct me if I'm wrong







)
















I recently started a project to replace the standard Nappa leather seats with the much sexier W12 Sport Seats, which have a dieper profile and thus give much better support during cornering and driving in general and not to forget, they just look a LOT better. To see if this is anyhow possible I first started with the driver seat...
















As you can see it was a 100% success and the passanger seat + rear seats will be done next week. For those interested I can post info on all the parts I used to do the mod. I can already tell that it's quite a lot of work and doesn't come cheap either...
If there's anybody interested in the Napa leather seats I removed, let me know.
Now for the questions I have:
I want to lower the suspension (I have the standard pneumatic suspension from the V10). I've heard that there's something called 'sport suspension', but I'm not sure if this is based on the classic 'spring + damper' or on the pneumatic version. If on the pneumatic, what parts would I have to change/replace? What setting do I have to enter in the VAG-COM tool?
Moreover I really want to integrate my G5 iPod in the standard Nav unit. I've already read a lot about it in the forum and on Spockcat's site (thanks!), but I'm still not 100% sure what I need. I don't want to go via the CD-changer cable (as this only gives me audio), but directly to the Nav unit, either using the AUX input (does it support video?) or the A/V plug (and then I would prefer the A/V plug).
- I like Spockcat's square cupholder to house the actual iPod
- I also understand I need the Video in Motion device to be able to view during driving
- I'm not too sure what I need to connect the iPod to the Nav unit however. Do I need a P&L electronic DUALVideo Adapter + a cable to connect to the iPod or can I just use the Modified Belkin mini-amp cable (I'm not sure if this one covers the video signal)? Any other option?
Next on my list will be chiptuning, but I've already understood there's more info on this issue here in Europe, so I'll figure it out and let you know afterwards.
That's it for now. I'ld appreciate any suggestions or comments!

Greetz,
Bruno

_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 9:17 AM 5-4-2006_

_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 9:23 AM 5-4-2006_


_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 9:37 AM 5-4-2006_


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (Bruno_Laurent)*

OK, let's start by solving the problem of how I get those pictures in my post...
Any suggestions?


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Go to the help... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...cture


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*

There are VAGcom changes you can make to the suspension to lower it. The Sport Suspension you're talking about is most likely the SPORT mode for the comfort settings.


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Uriah)*

OK, thanks!
Worked like a chime!


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Well, I discussed the issue with a local VAG dealer and we checked the database: there seems to be something like a 'sport suspension' (for the W12), but when looking at the parts, they only show a (shorter?) damper. On the other hand I thought that the W12 always comes with air suspension so I don't understand how the sport suspension can be based on classic damper/spring systems.
There's a W12 in the showroom of another VAG dealer not too far so I'm going to check this one out in the weekend.
I'm also planning to play around with the VAG-COM tool settings 'caus this gives an easy and fast way to get the whole thing lowered quickly and cheap.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bruno_Laurent* »_Well, I discussed the issue with a local VAG dealer and we checked the database: there seems to be something like a 'sport suspension' (for the W12), but when looking at the parts, they only show a (shorter?) damper. On the other hand I thought that the W12 always comes with air suspension so I don't understand how the sport suspension can be based on classic damper/spring systems.
There's a W12 in the showroom of another VAG dealer not too far so I'm going to check this one out in the weekend.
I'm also planning to play around with the VAG-COM tool settings 'caus this gives an easy and fast way to get the whole thing lowered quickly and cheap.

First, allow me to complement you on the interior work and the W12 Sport seats - they look great!
I suggest lowering the suspension using the VAG-COM and installing front and rear sway bars from a Porsche Cayenne Twin Turbo.
I installed the TT sway bars on my 2005 V8 Touareg and handling has improved significantly. I did not lower my truck, however, because I use it offroad almost every day.
If you do a search (here and on Club Touareg when they are back up) you can find part numbers for the sway bars and necessary bushings from Porsche.
Good luck on your project!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

The W12 uses a stiffer pair of sway bars. They are the same that is used on the Cayenne Turbo. Several people here including myself have swapped the sway bars. It is a very inexpensive improvement and makes a big difference in the feel of the car.
Now please tell us more about the sport seats. Did you replace the entire seat? or did you just purchase the seat cover and the foam base?


----------



## beechbum (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (Bruno_Laurent)*

What a Beautiful job on the seats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
(and the rest of you treg)








Yes. I think all of us including Spockat want hear more on how you did it! 
Hey Spock, by puting in the W12 sway bars, how does that affect offroad performance? thanks.








PS: Bruno, don't you get noise from puting the roof rack on backwards?


_Modified by beechbum at 10:50 AM 5-4-2006_


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

At this moment I swapped both the foam base AND the seat covers. You have to replace the foam as the form/profile of the sport seats is really different from the original seats. You'll never get the sport seat covers fit nicely around the foam of the standard seats.
The only 'negative point' thus far is that I couldn't re-use the heating wire/element in the SIDES of the back part of the seat. There is no problem with the other heating elements (center of the back and lower part). The sport seats do not have a cut out space for these additional heating parts, but as I rarely (read never) use seat heating I really don't mind.








I will also need to replace the head supports (or whatever they're called), as the originals are bigger (too big for front seats to 'fit' in between the two extensions on the top of the seat). Also the rear seat head supports differ slightly. If you look carefully at following pictures you'll notice a small difference (the first picture is from my Treg with mofified seat but original head support, the second picture is from an original W12 sport seat)







<= my modified seat with original head support







<= original W12 sport seat
Also in the back you can notice a (real small) difference between the head supports of the original and sport seats.







<= original back seat







<= W12 sport back seat
These head supports represent a significant part of the total cost for the parts, so if you don't mind the small difference you can leave them as they are and save a lot.
Once all seats are done I'll post some pictures of the finished result!









_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 12:42 PM 5-4-2006_


_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 1:19 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

Outstanding!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (beechbum)*

I don't know if they make more noise this way, but I personally prefer the look (must be a Belgian thing







)
I already know about the sway bars and I definitely will replace mine with the stronger versions from the W12 / Cayenne TT in the near future. I just need to know if there is anything else I need to replace (except for the matching bearings of course) on the suspension side (want to have it done in one go)


_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 12:40 PM 5-4-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

The sway bars will reduce or stiffen wheel articulation off road or going over bumpy surfaces. 
Bruno,
Did you do this job on the seats yourself? 
Did you take any photos of the seats while you were doing the job? 
How difficult is the job of swapping the foam and covers? 
Does it require removal of the seats or can this be done with the seats in the car?
Does the rear seat need new foam, or only the covers?
Can you post the part numbers?


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (spockcat)*

Hi Spock, thanks for your input and overall contribution to this forum and on your own site.
- No I didn't do the job myself, although now that I've seen how they do it it doesn't seem all too difficult to do youself, but you'll need to read the more about disassembling / re-assembling the seats. I had my local VAG dealer take care of the driver seat and they'll also do the other seats for me. In the beginning they didn't even want to do it or order the parts as they couldn't guarantee that everything would fit on my standard seats so I kind of had to twist their arm (and sign some document taking all responsability). Apparently this was never done before (in Belgium anyway)
- I don't have pictures of the transformation itself but I went to the shop when they were doing it. I'll try to take some pictures next week and post them.
- From what I've heard from the guys from the shop it's not that difficult at all. The lower part as actually really simple. the back part is a little more tricky (again, I didn't do it myself but that's what they told me)
- They removed the fron seat completely and took it apart (removed all seat covers and foam). All other parts were left untouched.
- The rear seat also needs new foam. Just as for the fron seat the profile is much deeper on the rear sport seat compared to the standard one. the pictures in one of my posts above show this quite clearly (although the diffrenence is less as on the front seats I must admit)
- I'll post the part numbers somewhere next week when I'll have a complete set


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (Bruno_Laurent)*

(Hope you guys forgive me once for writing in my own language)
fantastisch werk bruno,
goed om te zien dat er eindelijk nog een vlaming op dit forum zit! We zijn nu dus met 2.
Kun je me een idee geven van de prijs om de 2 voorste zetels te vervangen naar w12 sportzetels?
ivm ipod: Ik heb de Dension Pro Ipod connector geinstalleerd, maar als je een video ipod wil connecteren met audio en video je de dietz 1280 (video in motion), de dietz 1214 (pal video) en een kabelboom nodig hebt, die verkopen ze op het duitse touareg forum, er zit bovendien een DVD speler of DVB-T tuner bij.
Ivm chiptuning: ik heb mijn R5 (slechts een halve v10







) laten chiptunen met een Sportec programma bij Autotuning Heinz in Aalst. Wel, eigenlijk heeft mijn dealer dat laten doen voor mij, ik kan alleen maar zeggen dat ik het terug zou doen, maar ik weet niet als dat echt nodig is voor de V10.
Ivm uw V10: prachtige velgen jong! Ik heb me nu een V6 TDI besteld die toekomt in juni, de BBS vind ik mooi, maar vooral enorm duur, en heb dan maar gekozen voor ATP Inox 20".


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (jonee)*

(same remark here...







)
Bedankt voor je feedback jonee. Ik heb dit forum slechts onlangs 'gevonden' (was op zoek naar een oplossing voor m'n iPod), maar ik moet zeggen dat er een hele hoop interessante dingen te vinden zijn.
Prijs per zetel zal zo rond de 1.250 € liggen (zonder werkuren en incl. BTW). De hoofdsteun alleen al kost zo'n 220 € incl., dus als je deze achterwege laat (en het dus houdt bij de standaard, ietwat dikkere en bredere hoofdsteun) dan kom je aan een dikke 1.000 € per zetel.
Voor de twee voorste plus werkuren schat ik dus dat je (incl. nieuwe hoofdsteunen) toch rond de 2.700 € zal zitten, waardoor je in de categorie "eerst eens met de madam te bespreken" categorie valt. Ik moet de definitieve factuur nog krijgen (nadat ik ook de passagierszetel + achterbank heb laten doen volgende week) en dan kan ik meer nauwkeurige cijfers + volledige part list doorgeven. Je zal wel een VAG dealer moeten zoeken/vinden die het werkje wil aannemen (en de bestellingen plaatsen) want dat was bij mij al een probleem op zich. 't Kan nu wel zijn dat gezien er een 'precedent' is ze makkelijker te overtuigen zijn.
Bedankt voor de tips betreffende de iPod. Ik zal dat eens op m'n gemakske bekijken. Enig idee van het prijskaartje is van al dat moois dat je hebt opgelijst?
Chiptuning is natuurlijk niet echt 'nodig' bij een V10, maar 't lijkt me toch 'ns heu... 'interessant' om 360pk / 850Nm onder de kap te hebben (er zijn tuners in Duitsland die tot 390pk/950Nm gaan maar dat lijkt me te link). Met de R5 lijkt het me idd eerder een 'must' (ik heb er echter nog niet mee gereden dus ik weet het niet zeker). De V6 daarentegen zal je wat meer ademruimte geven (die ken ik wel en da's best lekker rijden)
De BBS zijn niet goedkoop, da's waar, maar ik heb ze bij VULCO in Ekeren kunnen kopen aan een heel interessante prijs: 4.500 € voor de 4 incl. de Michelins en BTW. Er is een goedkoper alternatief dat er sterk op trekt, nl de ATP "Truck" ('t kan zijn dat het dit model is waarnaar je refereert in je post). Deze kan je tot 22" krijgen en kosten een pak minder dan de BBS RX2. De catalogus-prijs van de ATP's (22" versie) is dezelfde als de prijs die ik uiteindelijk betaald heb voor de BBS RX2's, maar je kan ook hier zeker een korting krijgen bij VULCO Ekeren. De Touareg op de sites van BB Automobiltechnik http://www.bb-automobiltechnik.de/bb2004/index.php en Caractere http://www.caractere.com/ gebruiken deze velg.
In de nieuwe Treg zal je hoogstwaarschijnlijk dan wel met een DVD Nav system zitten. Gaat dat geen problemen leveren met de iPod?


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (Bruno_Laurent)*

Bruno
(to stop offending our american friends i'll get back to english)
The German video in motion solution + video adaptor + dvd or DVBT tuner + cabletree is something around 500€ if i'm not mistaken. But you can also order without the DVD player or DVB tuner, which you normally wouldn't need if you only plan on connecting the ipod video.
You may want to check it in this post (hope you have a couple of hours):
http://www.touareg-freunde.de/...?t=15
Contact Thanandon on the forum, he speaks english and is very helpfull. 
Considering the wheels: 22" are a bit out of my leage and i don't want to change tires that often, which makes the ATP inox 20" (not the ATP truck) more my kind of choice. I can get them for about 2700€ (tax inluded). Not that bad either i guess.


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (jonee)*

Thanks for the link. I'll have to brush up my German though (never have been very strong in that domain I must admit...). BTW, what's a DVBT tuner? Is it to receive digital broadasted television? Do we have this in Belgium??? And indeed you're correct, I won't be needing either as I plan to use the iPod to play movies.
I think you misunderstood me regarding the ATP Trucks







. I said that they are available up to 22", I didn't want to suggest to go for this extreme at all. Actually I think that 22" is over the top. For the Treg I would advise anything from 19" to 21". So with the 20" ATP inox you're right in the middle. I suggested the ATP Truck as it's design is really close to the design of the BBS RX2. As far as price is concerned I would have to check, but I think I would be able to get the 22" incl. rubbers for something like 3.600 € => 20" would be no more than 3.000 € (best guess), which is rather close to your 2.700 €. The decisive factor could than become your personal preference iso the price. I checked out the ATP inox and they look great as well. I once found a US site where you could 'simulate' any rim under any car but I would have to look to find it back.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (Bruno_Laurent)*

Bruno,
A DVB-T tuner is indeed a digital tuner, but the T stands for terrestrial (meaning signals are received via antenna), there's also DVB-C (coax, what Telenet now uses) and DVB-S (satellite).
I know VRT (and probably RTBF too) sends over DVB-T, but I don't think many others are keen to follow, because they'll stick to DVB-C.
The wheel simulater you're talking about must be tirerack.com, been there, looks great! 
The 22" ATP Inox can also be seen on a Touareg tuned by B&B: http://www.b-b-motorsport.de/v....html
That T also has the VW Individual Sport Package (what I ordered for my silver V6 TDI







)


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (jonee)*

Hi jonee,
OK, thanks for the info on DVB-T. I think it will be a while before they get on the digital train here in Belgium...







HDTV is also something like that: great stuff, but just too little of it here.
Yes, it's tirerack.com.
What's the VW Individual Sport Package?
I've just entered my Treg in the shop to finish the remaining seats. I can't wait to see the result! I'll drop in a couple of times today and tomorrow to take some pictires of the MOD process as there are some guys here that have requested some more info.
I've also played around with the VAG-COM tool to lower the suspension a couple of cm's: works great. Also diasabled the seat belt chime. If you'ld like to have stuff like this done on your Treag and don't have the tool (yet) I'll be glad to be of service.
I'mm still struggling through the pages of the link sent me for the iPod, but it's something like 25 'pages', all in German, so it'll take some time. Already found some interesting solutions/ products though. Thanks again!


_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 11:59 PM 5-11-2006_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (Bruno_Laurent)*

Bruno, 
The VW individual package is an exterior sports kit, just like the W12.
It consists of front & rear spoiler, rear roof spoiler, sideskirts and exhaust tips, the only missing pieces are the wielkastverbreders (can't find the english word for these), which are exclusive for the W12 (just like the seats).
I've also got VAG-COM, very usefull tool!
As for the Ipod video solution, just contact Thanandon, I'm sure he'll make it easier for you. I even think he sells those video kits.


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (jonee)*

OK, looks interesting! Any pictures or leaflets availble? What's the price for the complete kit? As far as the 'wielkastverbreders' (=wheel arch extension) concerns: nothing is exclusive if you look/push hard enough. If you go to a 'cooperative' VAG dealer and let him look up the part numbers of these wheel arch extensions I'm sure you'll get them. It's preferrable that you give them a serial number of an existing W12 like the one I used to get the details of the sport seats.
I checked quickly with my dealer, based on the Treg W12 with serial WVGZZZ7LZ5D078679 and was given following info (for the wheel arch extensions):
- Front left (2 pieces):
7L9853 727 GRU
7L9853 717 GRU
- Front right (2 pieces):
7L9853 728 GRU
7L9853 718 GRU
- Rear left (3 pieces):
7L9853 873 GRU
7L9853 817 GRU
7L9853 827 GRU
- Rear right (3 pieces):
7L9853 874 GRU
7L9853 818 GRU
7L9853 828 GRU
GRU means it's in primer (=> needs to be sprayed in correct color). Prices are excl. VAT and w/o work ours for painting / installation.
Once you have 'a' serial number, there's nothing you can't find!










_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 7:09 AM 5-18-2006_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (Bruno_Laurent)*

Pics of the VW Individual kit in silver:
http://www.touareg-freunde.de/....html
The price of the kit, as an option was 2500€ (Tax incl)
Thanks for the info and the prices of the wheel arch extensions. 550€, add a little paint, a few hours and a bunch of tax and you can come up to about 1200€. Hmmm, tempting.


_Modified by jonee at 9:42 AM 5-9-2006_


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (jonee)*

I checked the price for ATP Inox 20"x9,5" + Pirelli P7 275/40/20 @ VULCO Ekeren for you: 2.915,- € incl. VAT and incl. all installation and balancing work. I don't know if your price of 2.700,- € was including tyres and work, so I thought I just let you know.


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (Bruno_Laurent)*

Hi spock, I dropped my Treg in the local VAG shop yesterday to finish the remaining seats (passanger + rear) and I took some time to check out the complexity of the work and to take some pictures. Here's what I have thus far:
First of all: the seats definitely have to be completely removed from the car and taken apart (back rest has to be removed from the seat). this is because it's the only way to remove the old and fix the new covers. These are fixed (clamped, stapeled, fixed,...) on the back side of the seat / back rest) and the only way to access this area is by removing the seats from the car and taking them apart.
Next: fixing the new foam + covers is something NOT to be taken lightly! It takes two persons to de it properly (one to hold or stretch the cover, the other one to fix it properly) and it requires special tooling! Besides a normal stapler to fix some loose ends of cover here and there, a special 'staple plier' tool is used to fix the cover to the foam in the center section of the seats. The edges of the cover are fixed on the opposite side by a series of plastic strips, attached to the covers, that snap on little hooks in the frame. A lot of pulling and stretching (and patience...) is required to do this properly! The foam itself is not fixed to the frame, but insead is kept in place by the cover, which wraps around the foam and is in turn attached to the frame. You should count 3 to 4 hours easily per seat.
Finally: there are quite a lot of cables in a seat (for seat position adjustment and for heating). The cables for heating come with the covers => no need to remove them from the old covers.
As far as 'procedure' is concerned, this is the sequence:
1: remove the seat from the car (entirely)
2: remove the back from the seat
3: remove the covers from the frame of the seat and the back. The foam, attached to the cover, comes automatically loose (is attached to the cover)
4: attach the new covers to the new foam (center section of the seat)
5: fix the new foam + cover on the frame for both the seat and the back
6: fix the back to the seat
7: re-install the seat in the car.
Done








Some extra remarks:
When checking in detail, you can clearly notice that the leather from the W12 sport seats differs somewhat from the standard Nappa leather of the standard Treg: it's just as 'smooth' (=> not so rough as the Kricket leather), but if feels much thicker and especially softer + it has a more 'matte' appearance (the Nappa leather is more 'shiny' if you understand what I mean). All in all the W12 sport seat leather looks and feels better (like its from a higher quality level). the difference with the exisiting head rests (if you plan to keep them), center arm rest (both fron and back) is appearant! This goes also for the leather in the doors. So if you want to have it REALLY perfect, you also need to replace these. As the difference is quite visible on the arm rests, I've also ordered W12 'finished' arm rests for mine. As far as the doors I'm gonne wait until I see the result in sun light and check out the W12 with the other dealer to see if it's worth the extra cost.
Finally some pics:
This is what the new foam + cover look like when delivered (in this case for the passenger seat)








Some pics taken during the process of changing the passenger seat







<= as you can see, the seat has been completely removed...







<= removing the old cover + foam from the seat















<= the seat, ready to receive its new cover















<= the finished seat







<= removing the cover from the back rest















<= fixing the new cover to the new foam (center section) using the special 'staple plier' tool







<= new versus old head rest. The old one is bigger + has longer 'arms' (cannot be inserted 100% in the sport seat) + has slightly different (lower grade) leather
So. that's it for now folks!
Hope to post some more pics for the back seat tomorrow.


_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 11:58 PM 5-11-2006_


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (Bruno_Laurent)*

...and here is the current part list:
W12 Sport Seats Part Numbers
Front Left (driver)
Seat
Foam: JNV 881 375
Cover: JNV 881 405 C RSJ
Back
Foam: JNV 881 775
Cover: JNV 881 805 D RSJ
Head Rest:	JNV 881 901 A 7B4
Front Right (passenger)
Seat
Foam: JNV 881 376
Cover: JNV 881 406 RSJ
Back
Foam: JNV 881 776
Cover: JNV 881 806 B RSJ
Head Rest:	JNV 881 902 7B4
Front Arm Rest Cover	7L6 863 276 E 7B4
Rear Left (single piece)
Seat
Foam: JNV 885 375
Cover: JNV 885 405 B RSJ
Back
Foam: JNV 885 775
Cover: JNV 885 805 F RSJ
Head Rest	Left	JNV 881 901 A 7B4
Rear Right + Middle (double piece)
Seat
Foam: JNV 885 376
Cover: JNV 885 406 A RSJ
Back
Foam: JNV 885 776
Cover: JNV 885 806 C RSJ
Head Rest Right	JNV 881 902 7B4
Head Rest Mid	JNV 885 900 7B4
Rear Arm Rest with built in cup holders (complete)	7L6 885 875 A 7B4


_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 7:11 AM 5-18-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (Bruno_Laurent)*

Bruno,
Thank you for the post but can you check these part numbers again. They do not agree with the part numbers in the VW electronic catalog.


_Modified by spockcat at 1:41 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Touareg V10 TDI - Misc issues (spockcat)*

Hi Spock,
Well, apart from the fact that there should be some spaces here and there (I corrected my previous post) the part numbers are correct. I have these numbers from the VAG ordering / electronic catalog system here in Belgium. The warehouse manager did mention that these are unique codes for the W12 (all beginning with JNV ...) and as there are no W12's in the US it might be that you just don't have them over there








I double checked some of the numbers on the labels of the boxes of the (new) W12 parts that I recovered to bring home and store my old seat foam / covers, and I can confirm that the numbers do match, no doubt. Additionally I zoomed in on one of the previously posted pictures (great stuff a 8Mpixel camera) from the Front Right (passenger) Seat Cover and you can 'clearly' decypher JNV 881 406 RSJ (well... more or less anyway...)








If it would turn out that you can only get them in Europe (?) and there would be a genuine interest over there (you?) I could check if i can't get some LIMITED NUMBER of sets and have them shipped over to the US. However, I guess this would be called 'grey import' and I don't know if the local government / VAG network would appreciate this








Moreover there are sometimes different numbers for different manufacturing years of the (W12) Treg. I took the numbers from a W12 (see serial number in one of my previous posts in this thread) which is actually newer than my V10 (2005 <=> 2004, with 2004 models sometimes having different numbers). I took the risk and ordered them anyway in the hope that it would only be related to an 'improvement' over former numbers and not some incompatibility between revisions. So far I've had no problems. I may face one with the front/rear arm rests, where the 2005/W12 model has a facility to house/connect a mobile phone in the front arm rest and a built in cup holder in the rear arm rest against just a storage compartment in my 2004/V10 arm rests (both front and rear). I just ordered the outer part of the arm rests and hope that it fits on my 2004 inner parts (with storage compartment). If not I might have to order the complete arm rests and I may be ending with ordering a complete W12








Just to say that there will always be some (small?) risk when ordering these parts. 


_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 11:32 PM 5-9-2006_


----------



## R5TDI (Jan 23, 2004)

Too much expensive


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (R5TDI)*

Bruno, 
I absolutely love it !
What tools are you talking about?
A stapler, is that a standard stapler?
A staple plier? what's that?
Do you (or the dealer) get instructions with the parts, how to install them?
Spockcat, where's that VW electronic catalog? or is it a dealer thing?


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*

Yes, I checked the almost finished mod yesterday evening in the shop and it looks great! I also ordered the arm rests (front and rear) as the leather appearance is (for me anyway too) different from the original Nappa:
- slightly lighter in colour
- thicker (but just as smooth => nothing like the Cricket leather)
- softer (because thicker?)
- slightly different stitching (longer stitches on the W12 leather)
This will be done next week.
Tools:
- the stapler is a standard spring loaded stapler (as used to fix e.g. plastic against a wooden frame or isolation under a roof => NOT the type of stapler you use to staple some papers together) and is only used to fix some loose edges from the cover to the foam. Most of the edges of the cover have a plastic 'strip' attached with a series of holes that snap on small pins in the frame. You have to pull quite hard on this plastic edge in order to snap the holes over these small pins. Doing so stretches / tightens the leather nicely over the foam.
- the "staple plier" tool looks like a pair of pliers, but with a special tip which can hold a staple shaped / sized pin. When you squeeze the plier the staple (=U-shape) is closed into a ring (=O-shape). It is used to fix the cover (center section) on the foam before the whole thing is fixed onto the frame. Cover and foam are thus 'ringed' together (it's kind of difficult to describe without picture...). I've never seen this tool in a standard tool shop, but it must be something trivial in the seat assembly business.
- you also need a set of thorx tools as most of the screws are thorx
- finally you best have some kind of plastic wedge to push the plastic edge of the cover/foam in locations that are difficult (impossible) to reach with your fingers.
I haven't seen any written instructions or manuals or so. It's all quite "ambachtelijk" (according to traditional methods?) I must say and, like I said before, not to be taken too lightly to carry out yourself and/or alone!


_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 12:09 AM 5-12-2006_


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

Well folks, it's done! Even the arm rest parts I only ordered yesterday already were delivered this afternoon and installed, Here's the final result:
































The only thing I still need to do is iron out the folds in the alcantara, but that just takes 15 mins. I already did this on the first seat and all folds have disappeared competely.
It hasn't been easy and it wasn't cheap either, but I consider it worth the while!








Oh yeah, before I forget, I did check the option to also replace the leather parts in the doors (as there is a small difference with the leather from the W12 seats <= see above), but you can't order those inserts separately (not in Belgium anyway) and the complete inner panel for each door sets costs over 600 € (excl. VAT!?) so that's a no-no.


_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 1:00 PM 5-10-2006_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

Looks great!!!


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

Again: great job!
Have you thought about changing the wood trim pieces? Wood is really not my cup of tea, but you know what they say about taste.
When I bought my first Touareg, I told the dealer I didn't want it if it came with wood. So i went for an all alu trim with black plastic center pieces (around the shifter and cup holders), which was actually the first time he sold that, and didn't even know it existed.
For my new Touareg there was a new trim available: 'brushed aluminium', aka 'engine spin', and that's what comes with the W12 as well.
The wood definitely is not 'sporty' enough for me.


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_Again: great job!
Have you thought about changing the wood trim pieces? Wood is really not my cup of tea, but you know what they say about taste.
When I bought my first Touareg, I told the dealer I didn't want it if it came with wood. So i went for an all alu trim with black plastic center pieces (around the shifter and cup holders), which was actually the first time he sold that, and didn't even know it existed.
For my new Touareg there was a new trim available: 'brushed aluminium', aka 'engine spin', and that's what comes with the W12 as well.
The wood definitely is not 'sporty' enough for me.

I'm not planning to change the current wood trim with something else. Actually I like it as it is, but as you said, that's all a question about taste. The only alternative I would consider (and perhaps even prefer) is an all brushed aluminum, but than I mean the same brushed aluminum as currently around the wood trim on the dash board / the doors => single piece i.s.o. the combinations available now.
I know exactly what you mean with the 'engine spin' trim, as it's indeed what I found on the W12 @ Beerens in Antwerp.
































I'm not really in favor of this as I find it a little bit too 'flashy' (as I said, a complete brushed aluminum trim would be great!). I've also seen the black plastic, but that one looks somewhat too 'plastic' for me.
There's a french saying that goes "les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas". I think this one applies here very well!








What colour did you choose for the interior and the bodywork?
I would really like to see the result when it's delivered (with the sport kit and everything)!


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (jonee)*

Exterior color is reflex silver (the VW indiv kit only comes in silver, black, venetian green and shadow blue) interior is antra. cricket.
there's an archived thread about my ordered T: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2515851
concerning the trims: I know VW individual offers various alternatives to the wood and alu trim. Just ask your dealer.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (jonee)*

this german forum thread might be interesting if you consider another trim:
http://www.touareg-freunde.de/...=3134


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_this german forum thread might be interesting if you consider another trim:
http://www.touareg-freunde.de/...=3134

I didn't know thare were so many options!?








The antracite metal looks REALLY good








Are they from VAG original or do you need to get them from 3rd party supplier? Any idea about pricing for a complete set?


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

All trim pieces are from VW Individual I guess, I have no idea about the price for a complete kit, but I did once ask for the price to upgrade the 3 center console trim pieces, which is black plastic in my alu trimmed Touareg, to 'engine spin'.
The price was about 250€ without tax and work for just 3 pieces (ashtray, around the shifter, and around the cup holders)


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_Exterior color is reflex silver (the VW indiv kit only comes in silver, black, venetian green and shadow blue) interior is antra. cricket.

I see that you ordered Cricket leather interior. I "happen" to have a full set of Nappa leather seat covers + head / arm rests if you would be interested in upgrading them!


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

I know







, but if i have to upgrade to something, i'd rather opt for the W12 seats, and that's your fault!








Anyway, how much would you be asking for the whole kit?


_Modified by jonee at 7:41 AM 5-12-2006_


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_I know







, but if i have to upgrade to something, i'd rather opt for the W12 seats, and that's your fault!








Anyway, how much would you be asking for the whole kit?

I thought about something around 300 € per front seat (cover + foam + head rests) and 500 € for the complete back seat (cover + foam + head rests + center arm rest).
For both front seat a discount of 50 € applies and I throw in the center arm rest cover for free.
For all seats I would then give a 100 € discount (the front arm rest cover is of course for free), which makes it a round 1.000 €
I already put them on kapaza http://www.kapaza.be/detail/2571527/
Do you happen to have any pictures of the aluminum trim in your current Treg? I've heard that they are in a 'single' piece (as opposed to a double piece: aluminum + e.g. wood combination). I haven't seen this single piece version so I would be interested to see how it looks.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

Bruno,
that's a good price, I'm sure someone will be interested.
But if I were you, i'd only sell it as a whole.
Pics about the all alu trim:
http://www.touareg-freunde.de/...nt=12
But beware: What you see, isn't what you think you see. The material of the all alu trim is NOT the same as te material of the alu portion of the wood trim you have.
The pieces of alu that you have, feel like real alu (and i'm sure it is), the pieces in the pic above and that I have, are plain plastic! Totally different, altough they look the same.


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_Bruno,
that's a good price, I'm sure someone will be interested.
But if I were you, i'd only sell it as a whole.


I would definitely prefer to sell as a whole, but I'll first try it this way and check out the reactions before I limit my options.

_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_Pics about the all alu trim:
http://www.touareg-freunde.de/...nt=12
But beware: What you see, isn't what you think you see. The material of the all alu trim is NOT the same as te material of the alu portion of the wood trim you have.
The pieces of alu that you have, feel like real alu (and i'm sure it is), the pieces in the pic above and that I have, are plain plastic! Totally different, altough they look the same.

OK, I understand what you mean. It surely looks good on the pictures, but it really feels like plastic and has an appearant plastic look from up close than it's not what I'm after







I'll keep my eye open for other alternatives then. In the mean time I'll stick to the wood trim I have now.
Something else: do you happen to know if the Porsche dealers here in Belium make it a problem to sell spare parts to Treg owners (non Porsche customers)? I'ld be interested to buy the tail pipes from the latest Cayenne Turbo S, but I'm not too sure they will want to sell this if you don't actually own a Cayenne.


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

Well, I have the Cayenne S exhaust tips (trapezium form). They're actually from Caractere but look exactly the same as the Cayenne S ones.
You can always try to contact a Porsche dealer, or have your VW dealer contact Porsche, they should be able to get the parts as well I guess.
F


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_Well, I have the Cayenne S exhaust tips (trapezium form). They're actually from Caractere but look exactly the same as the Cayenne S ones.
You can always try to contact a Porsche dealer, or have your VW dealer contact Porsche, they should be able to get the parts as well I guess.
F

I know what you mean, but that's not what I'm after...








I have my mind set on the 'double oval' tail pipes from the new Cayenne TT S (521hp, 750Nm, 0-100km/h in 5.2s)
















I'm sure they will look GREAT under my Treg!








I'll visit some of the local Porsche dealers to see if i can find a 'cooperative' one...








For those interested, these are the part Porsche numbers:
955 111 981 00
955 111 982 00
These things are 23cm large! I don't know if they even 'fit' under a V10.










_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 7:48 AM 5-15-2006_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

They don't look that different from the double round pipes from the W12.
You'll notice it, I'll notice it, but that's about it !


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_They don't look that different from the double round pipes from the W12.
You'll notice it, I'll notice it, but that's about it !









Hey, as long as I notice it it's enough for me!








I've added the exact Porsche part numbers in my previous post.
One question however: these things are 23 cm large (that's something like 9,1" for our US friends). Did anybody try to put these under a Treg? Anybody any adea if it will "fit"?


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

No idea if size will fit, but bear in mind that diesel particles will prevent the tips from staying clean.
Mine are as black as can be !


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*

I checked the available space in the lower part of the V10 bumper and the cut out area for the current tail pipes only measure approx. 19cm in width, so I don't think this will be sufficient for those Cayenne S pipes








I'll go for the W12 pipes then.

_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_No idea if size will fit, but bear in mind that diesel particles will prevent the tips from staying clean.
Mine are as black as can be !

Isn't there any solvent or sometihing to remove the diesel particles / stains?


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

Bruno, the width shouldn't be a problem!
My dealer also had to cut my bumper to fit the Cayenne S pipes (as the R5 pipes are really tiny).
It can be done nicely.
The W12 pipes aren't bad either.
As for the dirty particles, if you plan to clean the pipes on a weekly basis, that would do the trick, but don't expect them to be clean after your monthly car wash.
I've heard (can't confirm) that the 2007 V10's are coming with a DPF (diesel particle filter), just like my V6 will have, so no particles for me anymore.


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*

I ordered the W12 tail pipes. The Cayenne Turbo S pipes are just too large i.m.h.o.
For those interested, these are the part numbers for the W12 pipes:
7L9 253 681 B
7L9 253 682 B
and they look like this:


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

OK, the new tail pipes (original W12 model) were delivered last week and I installed them over the weekend. Here's the result:


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

Looks great!
IMHO, as I see it, there are some other possible mods for you:
- Painted lower valences (would look perfect with the W12 pipes)
- Tinted windows
- Chrome pillars (B and C pillars)
It's personal, but because you already did some modding, I just thought i'd give you some more ideas!


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_Looks great!
IMHO, as I see it, there are some other possible mods for you:
- Painted lower valences (would look perfect with the W12 pipes)
- Tinted windows
- Chrome pillars (B and C pillars)
It's personal, but because you already did some modding, I just thought i'd give you some more ideas!









Yes, I've been thinking about some of these already, but I think if I am to change the lower valences, I'ld go immediately for the W12 / sport variants (I think they are also part of the VW Individual Sport Package you ordered for your new Treg toy I think).
Tinted windows: I don't know what my options are: I don't like 'film' as this never sticks (comes off after some time) and replacing all rear windows seems a little too expensive. Are there other alternatives?
Chrome B/C pillers?? Which are these? Do you have some references / pictures of what it looks like?
I'm also thinking about tainted rear lights, but I don't know if they have these for Treg. Any idea?
You must be counting the days now for your V6 right?







When is it due? We should meet when you have it delivered, I'm anxious to see it!








Greetz,
B.


_Modified by Bruno_Laurent at 2:19 AM 5-23-2006_


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bruno_Laurent* »_
Yes, I've been thinking about some of these already, but I think if I am to change the lower valences, I'ld go immediately for the W12 / sport variants (I think they are also part of the VW Individual Sport Package you ordered for your new Treg toy I think).


Yes they are, I'm just not sure if they are really worth the extra retrofitting cost instead of just painting the regular valences.

_Quote, originally posted by *Bruno_Laurent* »_
Tinted windows: I don't know what my options are: I don't like 'film' as this never sticks (comes off after some time) and replacing all rear windows seems a little too expensive. Are there other alternatives?


There's a way to 'bake' the existing windows, my dealer talked about it to me, because I wasn't completely happy with the 30% (or so) smoked windows VW offers. And he never proposes 'brol' to me








I would never go for 'Foliatec' or that kind of stuff.

_Quote, originally posted by *Bruno_Laurent* »_
Chrome B/C pillers?? Which are these? Do you have some references / pictures of what it looks like?


Lots of owners on the german forum have them, they were all ordered here (hope the link works, cause there is a session ID in it):
http://www.automotiveupgrades....l.asp

_Quote, originally posted by *Bruno_Laurent* »_
I'm also thinking about tainted rear lights, but I don't know if they have these for Treg. Any idea?


I remember this being discussed in one of the threads overhere, can't remember when exactly. They're regular rear lights that are darkened by painting them I guess, they're sold on ebay.
Not my cup of tea, but that's personal, and I still have to see them in real life.

_Quote, originally posted by *Bruno_Laurent* »_
You must be counting the days now for your V6 right?







When is it due? We should meet when you have it delivered, I'm anxious to see it!










You're damn right, and because the R5 is already sold, I drive around in the wife's BMW 320d. Hopefully I'll have the V6 TDI mid/end of june. You'll all be the first to see the pics !


----------



## shdes9 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

I like the w12 pipes, but i think they stick out just a little to much.can the pipes be cut down to where it stops at the lower valence, and will they fit a v6 with a v8 lower valence.
TIA


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (shdes9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shdes9* »_I like the w12 pipes, but i think they stick out just a little to much.can the pipes be cut down to where it stops at the lower valence, and will they fit a v6 with a v8 lower valence.
TIA

Cutting them down is always possible but I would advise against it as they won't look half as good anymore. You're right that they stick out a little on the standard valance, but they fit much better with the W12 / Individual Kit valance as you can see in this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3897370


----------



## shdes9 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

I agree Bruno it does fit better with the w12 lower valence, by the way what type of rear spoiler do you have in the pic?? is it oem, or is it caractere????very nice looking egg.


----------



## shdes9 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (shdes9)*

Never mind i read in your other post that it's a T2 rear spoiler.How much did that rear spoiler cost, and where did u purchase it from??
What did you do with the exhaust tips that u replaced??? would u like to get rid of them???


_Modified by shdes9 at 5:08 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (shdes9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shdes9* »_Never mind i read in your other post that it's a T2 rear spoiler.How much did that rear spoiler cost, and where did u purchase it from??
What did you do with the exhaust tips that u replaced??? would u like to get rid of them???


I paid 186,53 € for the T2 rear (roof) spoiler and i bought it directly from my local VW shop (mind that this price is exclusive painting and installation). The part number is 7L6 827 991B GRU
An alternative is the rear spoiler from the W12 kit (part number 7L9 827 933A GRU), but this one costs for some reason 3x more and is in m.h.o. just a little over the top. For other W12 body kit part numbers please refer to http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3042951
I still have the old exhaust tips lying around somewhere. If you're interested you can come and pick them up







They don't look new anymore though...


----------



## shdes9 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

would love to pick them except for i live in the states







do you have any pics of the old exhaust tips???


----------



## Bruno_Laurent (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (shdes9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shdes9* »_would love to pick them except for i live in the states







do you have any pics of the old exhaust tips???

Well, let me know than when you're in the neighborhood








Here's an old pic with the original exhaust pipes...


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (Bruno_Laurent)*

Looks great. +1


----------

